# Silicon Image 3132 PCI-e SATA RAID Controller driver?

## rada

Hi, on my AOpen i195GMm-HFS I have a SiI 3132 SATA onboard.  I compiled support for Silicon Image in the kernel but it seems the driver does not support this controller.  I dont really care about RAID I just want to get my SATA II hard drive working.  Is there a drive that supports this?

----------

## rada

No one else has this problem or this raid controller?  Its ok I guess because I have intel SATA I but it'd be nice to use this controller

----------

## rada

Alright i'll just wait until a driver is avlaible in the kernel.

----------

## afabco

Yeah, I got a Koutech PESA200 for a couple of extra hard drives.  It's based on this SiI 3132 POS.

It's what I get for not doing my homework.

Send the *&#$& thing back, and tell them why.  I did.

FOLLOWUP:

There's some fedora/RHEL/Suse binary-only drivers on Silicon Image's website. 

http://www.siliconimage.com/support/downloadresults.aspx?pid=32&bios=0&drivers=1&sataraid=0&

keyword here is 'binary-only'.

I suggest we mark Silicon Image as yet another company that Just Doesn't Get It when it comes to linux, forget them and move on.

FOLLOWUP 2:

here is a reference to some work:

http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html#sil24

and googling over some kernel emails vis a vis Garzik, perhaps Silicon Image did provide some documentation and hardware to Garzik et al.  Perhaps Silicon Image does "get it", and the 3132 stuff just hasn't made it into the mainstream kernel yet.  I dunno.  If so, then my apologies to Silicon Image

----------

## irondog

You just need a recent kernel.

I created a livecd (mainly for dmraid use). This one has a 2.6.15 kernel. You might want to download this cd. You can disable the dmraid stuff by booting with nodmraid.

http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/gen2dmraid/gen2dmraid-2.0.iso

Boot the cd and load the sata_sil24 driver.

----------

## rada

So theres a driver in the 2.6.15 kernel?  I do remember seeing beta drivers avalible but they weren't mainlined yet.

----------

